# Audi TT S-Line Ibis White



## thealphabeta (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi All

I've been lingering on here for a couple of weeks and picked up lots of good advice.

Did my first mini detail this week. Spent about 4 hours on the TT. I've only had it for about 3 weeks, brand new. Had some build up on the paint that was doing my head in so had to clay bar it.

Started with power washer, then washed with dodo shampoo (smells ace) 2 bucket method, clayed with Bilt Hamber and then waxed with Dodo Juice Light Fantastic. Glass cleaned with AG glass cleaner. Tyres dressed with poor boys and wheels sealed.

Happy with results for my first ever detail.

What would you all recommend for a post wash shine product? I mean its just been waxed so what can I use to bring up the deep shine after the next wash? Had AG aqua wax recommended which sounds like an option.

anyway...





































What are your thoughts?

Also what do you guys use to polish tailpipes?


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work and nice car. :thumb:

I use AG Metal Polish for exhausts and Belgom Alu polish for my split rim wheels


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice ride, and in a fantastic colour. For tailpipes, I'd highly recommend Autosol metal polish- cheap as chips and works a treat with some microfibre clothes and a bit of patience. If the pipes are really bad, I'd then use some #000 grade wire wool.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Did you remove the LSP that the dealer put on or did you instuct them to not touch the car 

Great first attempt though, way better than what I did then.

Niiiiice car also btw :thumb:


----------



## thealphabeta (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I love the car more everyday, looks and drives great.

Er...remove the LSP? I thought the clay would have done that? If not then I've made an error, what should I have done?

It looks and feels amazing, like glass. Will I have done any damage not removing LSP?

Tom - Autosol on order, cheers mate.

Foam Lance - worth getting? Do you use everytime you wash the car or just when it's really mucky?


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

thealphabeta said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. I love the car more everyday, looks and drives great.
> 
> Er...remove the LSP? I thought the clay would have done that? If not then I've made an error, what should I have done?
> 
> ...


Yes the clay does a good job of removing some of it. I personally would have used a citrus based shampoo to remove most of the existing LSP then clayed it. No damage done tho.

If you have a totally clean surface to work on then your Dodo Wax will adhere better to the paintwork.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice 1st attempt, I use the snow foam everytime as it tends to take a lot of the dirt off 1st then use 2 bucket method, thats me personally though


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Its looking very very nice. Good job.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice, yer I just use Autosol & Wire Wool 90% of the time, otherwise microfibre for a finer finish. If the car is brand new try getting some glass sealant on there if there isnt already, worth doing everything you can while its fresh out the box...and makes it easier to drive in the rain!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice looking ride and good effort for first go......

Linger on here and you will find there is a wealth of information on anything you require. :thumb:


----------



## thealphabeta (Sep 21, 2010)

Cheers mate. When you say good for first attempt what are you looking for? Deeper shine etc? Wondering what I need to do for my next attempt?


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

nice car there!! nice colour too


----------



## thealphabeta (Sep 21, 2010)

Foam lance on order too now. Damn I should get shares in cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

thealphabeta said:


> Foam lance on order too now. Damn I should get shares in cleanyourcar.co.uk


Yeah - i have them and some in Polished Bliss too :lol:


----------

